# New Schwalbe Little Joe tire (replaces the Mow Joe)



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw this in my Schwalbe dealer newsletter and am sharing it on this forum:









My son had the Mow Joes on his 20" bike. Off-road traction was decent, but not great. The Mow Joes were, however, really light.


----------



## gravitykid (Nov 14, 2005)

Unusual tread pattern. Interesting that they're only 1.4" wide too.

Flies in the face of my theory that a fat tyre gives a kid a bit more suspension.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Pass. I too prefer some extra casing under my kids as a little cushion. My 6 year old airs his down almost like me with my fatbike lol


----------



## lixxfe (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like Schwalbe is also offering the Little Joe in 20" x 2.0" size:Little Joe - Schwalbe Professional Bike Tires


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

looks crap for anything other than hardpack


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice weight. There's so little to choose from in 20's that this is probably one of the best tires I've seen. 1.4 in the rear and 2.0 up front looks like it might be a good combo but that's a pretty narrow tire. The perpendicular tread should give quite a bit of straight line grip.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

My younger son had a Mow Joe on as a rear tire. Traction was okay, but not great. The 24" Rocket Rons that he has on right now are much better for both climbing and cornering traction.

The Mow Joes were light though and the Little Joe seem like they will be as well.


----------

